# Watercooling with fan controller?



## Jarkovskii (Jun 5, 2010)

I was just wondering, im buying overclocked i7 with corsair h50-1 watercooling pump because i can't afford to customly create my own (Yet!) but would this be compatible with the Aerocool touch 2000

Atleast to show the temperature of the cpu, even if i have no control over it?


----------

